# Phrag. besseae - Peruvian vs Ecuadorean flower color.



## tomkalina (Jun 28, 2020)

Thought I'd post a comparison of flower color between one of our Peruvian and one of our Ecuadorean clones. Not a dramatic difference, but enough to make us favor the Peruvian clone when it comes to producing Phrag. besseae seedlings or hybridizing for red flower color.


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2020)

At least in that photo the flower on the left has a more intense red and
not too much orange. Which of the two is the better grower?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for this comparison shot. I think I have been favoring the Peruvian form without realizing it.


----------



## Ray (Jun 30, 2020)

OK, Tom.

How do we know all Peruvian and Ecuadorean clones look like those?


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 30, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Thought I'd post a comparison of flower color between one of our Peruvian and one of our Ecuadorean clones. Not a dramatic difference, but enough to make us favor the Peruvian clone when it comes to producing Phrag. besseae seedlings or hybridizing for red flower color.


So interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2020)

Yay besseae!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 1, 2020)

Ray said:


> OK, Tom.
> 
> How do we know all Peruvian and Ecuadorean clones look like those?


We don't, Ray; only that ours do and one has more red in it than the other.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 1, 2020)

abax said:


> At least in that photo the flower on the left has a more intense red and
> not too much orange. Which of the two is the better grower?


The Peruvian type is a slower grower than the Ecuadorean - at least under our conditions. Next Phrag. besseae repotting season, I'm going to try growing the Peruvian type in a tray.


----------



## Ray (Jul 1, 2020)

I have never grown besseae, so I’m just trying to understand more...


----------

